# Ford to Offer Sirius Radio as an Option in More Cars



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.nytimes.com/2004/10/18/b...n=813c7713713571b8&ei=5006&partner=ALTAVISTA1


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

It's about time!

Last year I was at a dealer that sold Buick and Jeeps. MANY of the Buick's had XM preinstalled so the buyer really didn't have much to loose to activate it and see if they liked it.

The Jeeps were all aftermarket, I even had to show the salesman that Jeep's had Sirius as a MOPAR accessory. Even then the service folks didn't know how to install it properly. 

So I think with more Sirius coming preinstalled there's a better chance of folks activating it, liking it, and keeping it.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Chrysler is now offering the Sirius as a factory installed option on almost every vehicle, except convertibles. It is only $195 and includes one year of service.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

deraz said:


> Chrysler is now offering the Sirius as a factory installed option on almost every vehicle, except convertibles. It is only $195 and includes one year of service.


Nice, between the radio, antenna, installation hardware and service install charge it was $525 plus no free service.


----------

